# Subwoofer speaker connections



## bgamb24 (Feb 7, 2010)

I need help on the best connection method for my subwoofers. I am using all Definitive Technology speakers
Front: ProMonitor 1000s
Surround: BP2X
Surround Back: Mythos Gem

I have two Supercube II subwoofers for the front left and right, and one Supercube 1 for the Surround speakers. Should I use the L front preout from the receiver to the front left sub and similar for the right? I heard that I should also run an LFE in as well.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Speaker connections*

I would run all of them off the LFE, myself.

Nothing is to be gained from having a surround subwoofer due to the long wavelengths of bass. You wouldn't gain any directionality from bass.

On the other hand, you could run them off the LFE and place them at different points throughtout the room to help the response over a wider area. This is hard to inegrate them all to play together, but doable with research, REW, and patience.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Speaker connections*

I agree with jason, if you are using a SSP then connect from the LFE output and let the receiver deal with the bass management, you can daisy chain subs for different locations as stated or you can stack them for higher output in a single location, but by placing between the front L/R main speakers will give a more even bass response across your listening area.

Edit: btw I have moved this thread to the subwoofer section and also altered the title to reflect your question correctly.


----------



## subzero (Jan 25, 2010)

In placing between the front L/R main speakers will give a more even bass response across your listening area.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

subzero said:


> In placing between the front L/R main speakers will give a more even bass response across your listening area.


Agreed, I had 2 Velodyne DD12's in between the left and right speakers and it did give a more evenly response across the listening area, but when I got the big M&K MX5100SF it has so much more power I feel happier with the sound with just one big sub...

I can only Imagine what 2 x MX5100's would sound or feel like :hsd:


----------



## halco (Feb 12, 2010)

Agreed, LFE


----------

